# What seats do I need to buy to get 3 across in my Altima?



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm due in June and need to add a 3rd carseat to my '94 Nissan Altima. It's seriously stressing me out because I keep reading conflicting advice of "it will only work with 3 Radians", "It won't work AT ALL", etc....
Right now I have a Nautilus and a Scenera. My kids are 3.5, 45lbs, in the Nautilus, and 1.5, 27lbs RF in the Scenera. We're on a major budget but should hopefully be getting a tax return this year and can buy seats with that. I'm assuming I'll have to get a thinner seat than the Nautilus, maybe a Radian? But then what about my will be 2 year old and new babe in June? We don't normally do infant seats, but I'm considering it this time because they're typically thinner....but then what do I do in 6 months when the baby outgrows it?! I tend to have big kids it seems, and that really limits my seat choices, esp since most of the high weight seats seem mammothly wide....

FWIW, Edmunds.com says my backseat width is 52inches, and I got about the same with a tape measure.....


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Infant seats usually are wider, I think. I'm pretty sure they are wider than a Radian, possibly even a Scenera (which is a decently narrow seat). Can you try an experiment? Try installing your Nautilus in the center position, and see if you can get the Scenera RF next to it. If you can do that, you should be golden (you could do a Radian for your 1.5yo and use the Scenera for the babe, for example...) I know I can get a RF Scenera next to a FF TrueFit (WIDE seat) in my little Mazda Protege. Also, how much legroom do you and DH need in the front? The Radian is super tall and some people have a hard time with it, especially at a 45 for a newborn.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

My first thought was to put DD1 in a radian and then put DD2 in her scenera a little longer (though she'd probably need to FF by then, she'd be 2 and I'm assuming very close to the 35lb mark since she's 27lbs now. Maybe not though, she's already on a much smaller growth curve than DD2), and get another scenera for Baby. And then by the time DD2 outgrows the scenera totally in a few years DD1 could be booster ready and DD2 could have the Radian.....
I never thought about putting the Nautilus in the middle! That stupid cupholder is the thing that's really in the way. I've put the Nauti behind the driver and the scenera in the middle RF next to it so I could sit behind the passenger....it worked but my hip was ON the armrest for that trip! I'm a bigger mama, but not sure how much bigger my butt is than a carseat







, but that's part of what is stressing me out! But I did have my seatbelt on and could close the door....so maybe there's hope? And maybe putting the Nauti in the middle for DD1 and a Radian for DD2 on the side with the cupholder would work out better. I'm going to try that when DH gets home with the car. The only thing is, I think we'd be ok with DD2 still RF in the new Radian, but then DD1 would have to get into the middle seat past two RF seats. How would she climb in? From the front seat maybe? I guess DD2 COULD be FF, but I'd feel bad if I had the option to keep her RF and didn't


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

bump for any more input???


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't imagine having 3 seats in my altima, let alone trying to get the kids in and out of them! I hope someone has some good advice for you!


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

Go over to:

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=33226

which is a thread just about 3 across. You can also search in there for your car model and see what pops up.

And if you don't find the info you need, you can post a question there - you don't have to register to ask a question, and there are a lot of techs there to help.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Okay, you have to uderstand, that this post hits me personally, lol. The older altimas are literally my nemesis. I've been a CPST for almost 3 years, and never has a vehicle made me CRY like that one. LOL. Luckily, it was a friends vehicle, and not a professional check with a stranger, because literally, I was sobbing, lol.
My first instinct is "no way". But I know it probably can be done.
I'd hate to have to resort to FFing the 2 year old.....really, that would be a last choice for me. Have you ever tried a radian in your car? Because knowing whether or not they install and terefore are "on the table" as options is important.
The nautilus is almost certainly not going to work..it is so wide and doesn't puzzle well.
What slots is she using? It would be awsome to get a narrower FFing seat for her, to takethe nauti out of the mix entirely.


----------



## louoftwo (Jan 10, 2010)

I just seen the 2010 radian car seat this week and found out that it RFs up to 45 pounds. I'm planning on upgrading to this car seat so I can fit 3 in a aveo and this car seat impressed me with a 45 pound RF weight limit. Just thought I'd let you know that. Good luck! I hope you find the right combination.


----------



## halomancer (Jun 2, 2005)

I just wanted to day that my son regularly climbs into the back seat from the front seat of my Sentra, so I would think your child would be able to do the same.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Please check your Aveo manual. It has some weird rules about three-across.

I agree that while the Nautilus is a great seat, it isn't a narrow one and might not be the best for a three-across.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

See, now I'm worried! I've searched at Car-seat.org and got mixed messages about it, there are posts there from moms who have done it, in that car and smaller! And then moms who said a tech said it couldn't be done at all.....
The backseat bench display at BRU measures exactly 52 inches, the same as my car. (we walked there so we didn't bring carseats out), and I fit the nauti in the middle, and two complete airs on the sides RF.....I'm not a tech obviously, but they all installed on that bench, so why would it be different in my car? Because of the doors? It looked like there was enough room for doors to close....
The only tech in my area is at a local store, where they sell carseats, and I'm not sure if I need to BUY something there in order to use, and they only sell Britax and I think Radian, but I'm not sure.....they don't have techs at the police station anymore.....


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The test bench at BRU is very flat. Most backseats are more contoured, and that reduces usable space by a few inches.


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, and my DD1 is I think 1 or 2 under the top slot for the Nauti.....I really don't want to put her in a booster at 4








my DD2 still has plenty of room RF even in her scenera, so a Complete Air or Radian (which probably is NOT going to fit RF in my car for here though, right?) would give her lots more time RF. I think DD1 would think it was pretty fun to enter through the front seat to get in the middle too


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

Well...crud. I'm going to try putting the Nauti in the middle in my car, with the scenera on one side, and see if I can sit next to it maybe. To give me at least a little idea of the space I'm actually working with.
I really can't afford to go buy a seat without a lot of budgeting, so I want to be sure it's going to work in my car before buying.....I know you can return if it doesn't fit but I just can't afford to be out the money, you know?


----------



## *mama moose* (Oct 12, 2006)

So yeah, the Nauti has to go







The door wouldn't shut with the scenera installed next to it. So, about a radian, why would it NOT install in my car? It would be FF, for my oldest DD. She's on the 2nd to top slot on the Nauti (I just double checked), and 45lbs, so her options are the Radian or a booster...I HAVE to make this work. There is NO way we can afford a new car, we paid 3,000 for this car after not having one for almost a year, there's just no way







As it is my tax return is the only thing making new carseats possible.....
This is seriously stressing me out so bad! I just want all my kids to be safe!


----------

